# Notebooklüfter-Steuerung

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

komischerweise finde ich über Google kein Script, das über /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/* und /proc/acpi/fan/* die Lüfter steuert.

Könnt ihr mir da irgendwas empfehlen?

Die Firmware des Notebook scheint das irgendwie nicht richtig zu machen, da bei mir ab und zu der Kernel der Meinung ist den Computer ausschalten zu müssen (direkt, ohne ein "richtigen" runterfahren, ohne alle Services, die beim Boot geladen wurden, zu beenden).

Empfehlungen willkommen!

Manuel

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ich weiss nicht ob das Hilft, aber versuche es mal mit LM-Sensors.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## lituxer

Ich weiß nicht ob Dir das weiterhilft, aber schauen schadet ja nichts.

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung

----------

## fangorn

Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Fehlerhafte ACPI Tabellen, falsche Grenztemperaturen, ...

Wenn allerdings der Laptop einfach abschaltet dann kann es auch sein, dass die Lüfter gar nicht bis zum Maximum hochdrehen. 

Der erste Schritt ist in einem Solchen Fall immer die Suche nach neueren BIOS Versionen. Wenn es keine gibt, gibt es vielleicht einen Eintrag mit einer gefixten DSDT (der ACPI-Fähigkeiten Tabelle des BIOS), die dann beim Start von Linux in den Kernel eingebuden werden kann. Alle weiteren Lösungsansätze sind extrem speziell und ziemlich LowLevel, sodass nur Besitzer dieses speziellen Modells etwas über die Wirksamkeit aussagen können. 

Ich hatte mal ähnliche Probleme. Bei mir ließ sich das Problem durch ein Verstellen der trip_points beseitigen, also der Eingriffsgrenzen für die Lüfertersteuerung. 

Ist allerdings relativ Hardcore und nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Meine Hardware hat die Veränderung der Abschalttemperatur und den ständigen Notlauf der Lüfter den ich ihr so aufgezwungen habe nicht gutiert. Gequältes Eisen schreit und verreckt relativ früh.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Es ist aber auch möglich, dass nur die Grenztemperaturen für den Idle und den Vollastmodus der Lüfter nach unten korrigiert werden müssen, was außer einem erhöhten Verschleiss der Lüfter und mehr Lärm keine weiteren negativen Folgen haben dürfte.

----------

